# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake Nile sust 250

## Herkules

Hello, can anybody please tell me if these sustanon are real?

B. 92113
Exp. 7/07

I can`t scratch off the print by my fingernails.

Thank you, guys!

----------


## Geriguy

It is fake for sure.

----------


## Herkules

Ok...  :Frown:  
How can you tell?

----------


## Geriguy

-Co. should be at Nile Co. (your amps have CO.)
-Wrong lettertype
-92xxx lot mean that the amp was manufactured at 2002. With that lot it should exp in 2005 (in 2002 niles were good for 2 years and 11 month)
-in 250 mg/ml the letter / should touch the logo
-in the logo the organon shouldn't touch the circle
-B. is on the wrong place

I've seen these kind of fakes before (with the same lot)
There is a little test prop in the amps, (but only 50-60mg)

So don't use them!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Im going to say fake. Cause they are.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I bought some fake niles that looked SO real a while back. Shot them, and they left a big red spot on my arm, as if the baby oil was tring to escape my skin. It looked terrible and it didn't make me grow.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The print doesnt seem right to me.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I agree totally. These are definately fakes.

----------


## Herkules

Thank you, guys.

----------


## sevenmann

Also the green printing looks quite dark

----------


## intensity911

fake for sure

----------


## Pitbulle

open the amps and put a little susta on the painting, if her to melt that is a fake susta 

if the painting remains.... 

makes the test on the language, if that pricks and your language numbs itself, there are some odds to be the good susta 

me I had the susta that I thought fake and he/it was not..... therefore

----------


## get pumped

here is a pic of my gear that i think are real.Three weeks in and i am seeing results so you be the judge.

----------


## MichaelCC

"HERKULES" - your susta is fake for sure (bad printing color, font, ..etc)

----------


## ElDiAbLo19

> here is a pic of my gear that i think are real.Three weeks in and i am seeing results so you be the judge.



I started to read this thread and got nervous cause i just got sus that looks like the fake, but upon further review of "get pumped" mine look exactly the same as yours. I got the green circle, the line touches the organon circle, thanks for making me feel all better.........lol

----------

